

Client-Side MVC's Major Bug - deepak-kumar
http://timkadlec.com/2015/02/client-side-templatings-major-bug/

======
deepak-kumar
I somehow agree with this "if your client-side MVC framework does not support
server-side rendering, that is a bug. It cripples performance." and it always
felt right.

------
ankit_json
nice read

